# Any good for Corn Hatchling Tubs



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi I'm after your opinion on these for a corn rack to put the hopeful hatchlings I'm gonna get next year.










They have a larger floor space than cricket tubs by about 25mm wideand about the same length, but are not as high by 25mm. They have lids that will need air holes in them. They're a work perk.:lol2:

Both cricket tubs and these tubs have a volume of 1 litre, any and all opinions greatfully received.

Cheers John


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I only use takeaway tubs for my corn babies. The lids are far more secure than cricket tubs. If you are going to stack them put the air holes in the side


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Montage_Morphs said:


> I only use takeaway tubs for my corn babies. The lids are far more secure than cricket tubs. If you are going to stack them put the air holes in the side


Thanks for the reply, these are near enough takeaway tubs I'm thinking I'll heat them from underneath on an Ikea shelving unit I have empty, using heat cable from Swell Reptile. Seems to be a good price about £12 for 5m. Swell Heat Cables

Cheers John


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Montage_Morphs said:


> I only use takeaway tubs for my corn babies. The lids are far more secure than cricket tubs. If you are going to stack them put the air holes in the side


This ^
I've been using them for hatchling corns for years. I move them onto larger tubs at around the six to seven month stage.

I always put the holes low down on the sides. Holes in the top can get blocked if you put one box on top of another also CO2 is a heavey gas and will get trapped in the tub if the holes are in the top.

Natrix


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

that cable looks like a great way to heat the hatchling tubs, same rules apply for a stat i assume?


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

webzdebs said:


> that cable looks like a great way to heat the hatchling tubs, same rules apply for a stat i assume?


Not sure which thermostat, have been told a mat stat should be ok as they are rated to 100watts


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

jht88 said:


> Not sure which thermostat, have been told a mat stat should be ok as they are rated to 100watts


cool, thanks


----------

